# Mortgage Rates/Real Estate Industry



## Realtor

https://www.bankrate.com/mortgages/mortgage-rates/
I'm predicting rates will range between 5% and 7% for the next several years. What do you think?


----------



## jack2

back in the late 70's early 80's, my rental mortgages ran in the 8-10 range, home loans, around 7. if the current government programs intensify into more printing money, there should be a recession around the corner. interest rates will soar and 7 will be hard to get. 
jack


----------



## Realtor

jack2 said:


> back in the late 70's early 80's, my rental mortgages ran in the 8-10 range, home loans, around 7. if the current government programs intensify into more printing money, there should be a recession around the corner. interest rates will soar and 7 will be hard to get.
> jack


 The dems are trying to get a spending bill pushed through during the lame duck, but I don't think it will pass. I think (hope) the spending and with the increase in peoples credit card usage will slow spending in the near term. people credit card usage and carried balances is at a high right now after the Christmas spending, that will kill the spending on a large part.... 








Credit card balances jump 15%, highest annual leap in over 20 years, as Americans fall deeper in debt


In an economy that has produced the highest inflation rate since the early 1980s, Americans are taking on more credit card debt to cover expenses.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## jack2

maybe somebody smarter than me can explain this:
how do you give away money to the population and expect to balance your budget?
jack


----------



## LY-zer

Because the previous President saved us a shit ton of $$$$. Did not give our tax money away to other countries as easily as some others did and do. Created a kick ass economy that actually makes money and got us out of the ever draining war. But I think that hole is dry now. Just a thought to answer your question.


----------



## jack2

agree
jack


----------



## Realtor

What's done is done. Where do we go from here, and how do we get there, is the question...


----------



## jack2

Realtor said:


> What's done is done. Where do we go from here, and how do we get there, is the question...


some of what was done can be undone.
where we go and how we get there is up to the government.
jack


----------



## Realtor

jack2 said:


> some of what was done can be undone.
> where we go and how we get there is up to the government.
> jack


so, how about a prediction on the future of mortgage rates? rub that crystal ball of yours.


----------



## jack2

Realtor said:


> so, how about a prediction on the future of mortgage rates? rub that crystal ball of yours.


oh, man, wouldn't that be great? i got one from walmart but it didn't work.
jack


----------



## DLo

If we don’t see double digit, Carter like interest rates I’ll be very surprised


----------



## wwalkeriv

Here’s what the MBA outlook looks like.


----------



## jack2

it's just a fantasy. people's thoughts can be bought.








Mortgage Bankers Assn Profile: Summary


Mortgage Bankers Assn organization profile. Contributions in the 2022 cycle: $2,730,008. Lobbying in 2022: $2,020,000. Outside Spending in the 2022 cycle: $0.




www.opensecrets.org





jack


----------



## FoteeFy

7.875 But don't touch that number. I pulled it out of my yass.


----------



## Realtor

wwalkeriv said:


> Here’s what the MBA outlook looks like.
> View attachment 1097885


I'll take that.... That seems a little low to me, but time will tell. between 5 nd 6 would be nice. Truth be known, I don't think lenders are making money until it's at least 5%, But I'm not mortgage expert either... 



FoteeFy said:


> 7.875 But don't touch that number. I pulled it out of my yass.


LOL You got it!!


----------



## grouper1963

The rates will skyrocket when the world realizes the US will never be able to re-pay the rising national debt, currently standing at $31T+. Right now each taxpayer is on the hook for ~$250K


----------



## gator75

grouper1963 said:


> The rates will skyrocket when the world realizes the US will never be able to re-pay the rising national debt, currently standing at $31T+. Right now each taxpayer is on the hook for ~$250K


You think PFF knows but the other world powers don't? Lol. The "world" is in a bigger conundrum than we are. China is a mess right now. and Russia? Yeah, they'll need a complete hard reset. European countries and Japan aren't in much better shape. That's why the dollars is gaining strength and not losing it. Price out the euro lately? As bad off as we are, everyone else is in a worse situation for the foreseeable future. 
If (big if) we can get some moderate leadership with some kind of fiscal sense, we'd secure our place at the top for a long while.


----------



## MaxxT

I am at 3 and not moving, too expensive


----------



## Boat-Dude

I remember the FED saying inflation was transitory, we all knew that was BS the minute they said it. I don't see interest rates dropping at all in 2023, slowdown on hikes? Maybe. Until I see consumer confidence drop and unemployment go to 7% the rates will climb.

IMO


----------



## jack2

prediction today is the fed will go two more half points in dec.
jack


----------



## lil'skeet

Realtor said:


> I'll take that.... That seems a little low to me, but time will tell. between 5 nd 6 would be nice. Truth be known, I don't think lenders are making money until it's at least 5%, But I'm not mortgage expert either...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL You got it!!


Don't the bank start making their money back with the first payment? All the interest is paid up front. Then the closing costs and out of pocket expenses or a bonus for them


----------



## Realtor

lil'skeet said:


> Don't the bank start making their money back with the first payment? All the interest is paid up front. Then the closing costs and out of pocket expenses or a bonus for them


they do, 5 cents on the dollar is still very cheap money


----------



## MrFish

lil'skeet said:


> Don't the bank start making their money back with the first payment? All the interest is paid up front. Then the closing costs and out of pocket expenses or a bonus for them


I mean, you could pay cash and not have any interest or fees. They're in business to make money. Do you operate your business at cost?


----------



## lil'skeet

MrFish said:


> I mean, you could pay cash and not have any interest or fees. They're in business to make money. Do you operate your business at cost?


I haven't financed a thing since I was 22 years old. That was 21 years ago. If I can't buy it and own it, I don't need it. 
I completely understand that businesses need to make $. Another way banks make money is from your $ you keep stored in there. They invest it. Go try to pull out more than $30k and see how long it takes for most banks to round up that cash. 
I do not operate either of my businesses at cost either. I do much different work than the banks though.
If I were a bank & able to "hold" (meaning, invest and buy politicians) everyone's $ I could lend it out at a much lower rate than 7%. You understand that banks get free money when I deposit to my accounts. Especially knowing that when my business fails, FJB & the gang will be right there to bail me out.
I personally don't care what interest rates are, but completely understand it directly affects everyone & everything.


----------



## kendive

Realtor said:


> What's done is done. Where do we go from here, and how do we get there, is the question...


Stop getting mortgages. Save you money and pay cash Or put a butt load down and do a very short mortgages. Then you don't have to worry about rates. But people don't save for the future anymore and just want to rack up the CC's. To each there own. I hate owning money to anyone. Wish the US would think this way. But with the Dem O Nots in office there is no fixing anything.


----------



## Realtor

I guess you always have those folks that have it all figured out. Good for you if you think you do. These industries revolve largely around people borrowing funds. Having a Mortgage is nothing to be ashamed of. But if your a member of that 2% club, I guess it's easy to look at it that way from the high branches you must sit.


----------



## lil'skeet

Realtor said:


> I guess you always have those folks that have it all figured out. Good for you if you think you do. These industries revolve largely around people borrowing funds. Having a Mortgage is nothing to be ashamed of. But if your a member of that 2% club, I guess it's easy to look at it that way from the high branches you must sit.


Not necessarily true. Just know how to live within your means. New vehicles are not what they are cracked up to be. And learning how to save money goes a long way.
I have never owned a new vehicle, I do not want one especially now with all the emissions nonsense that just goes wrong 5 years down the road. Most people spend the same amount of money on a couple vehicles as I would a decent house. The sad part is as most people pay for them not to own them just to rent them. So at the end of their lease they have nothing to show for it other than more monthly payments for a newer vehicle.


----------



## kendive

lil'skeet said:


> Not necessarily true. Just know how to live within your means. New vehicles are not what they are cracked up to be. And learning how to save money goes a long way.
> I have never owned a new vehicle, I do not want one especially now with all the emissions nonsense that just goes wrong 5 years down the road. Most people spend the same amount of money on a couple vehicles as I would a decent house. The sad part is as most people pay for them not to own them just to rent them. So at the end of their lease they have nothing to show for it other than more monthly payments for a newer vehicle.


Well said...

I guess my life changed when I was younger got out of the Air Force and then got a job at NADEP NAS Pensacola and worked around older people that did not have a dime saved and would have to work all there life. I did not want to be that guy. I started saving for the future. Then later in life I started listing to Clark Howard and meet him when I lived in Atlanta. He also inspired me. You don't have to be the 2% I know I'm not. If I was I would not be working. I'm only in my mid fifties, I do plan on retiring at 62 - 65 and I set myself up to do so.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I would rather rebuild the front end myself and get a crate motor (i have no idea in this day what machine shops are good) and drop it in and take a spray can to paint it then make payments.


----------



## lil'skeet

kendive said:


> Well said...
> 
> I guess my life changed when I was younger got out of the Air Force and then got a job at NADEP NAS Pensacola and worked around older people that did not have a dime saved and would have to work all there life. I did not want to be that guy. I started saving for the future. Then later in life I started listing to Clark Howard and meet him when I lived in Atlanta. He also inspired me. You don't have to be the 2% I know I'm not. If I was I would not be working. I'm only in my mid fifties, I do plan on retiring at 62 - 65 and I set myself up to do so.


You nailed it brother. When I was 17 years old I had already been working 3 years full time. I dropped out of high school and got my GED. I was a carpenter framing new homes. I was around some great hardworking men and none of them had a pot to piss in and would have to work until death to survive. I did not want to be like that so at that time I realized my 10 year old $2800.00 Toyota pickup did more than their new $25k-$30k trucks. I was not afraid to scratch it, get it dirty, or load it down with lumber and drive it right to where I needed it instead of humping it manually.
I started my own company at the age of 20 years old and by 22 years old had purchased lots and built 6 of my own new homes to sell. I financed the projects myself with no bank to tell me what to do, when to do it, or how much it would cost. I do the same now at the age of 43. Use a couple credit cards to keep my credit score up in case I want to see what it is like to be a 98%er. The cards are paid off every month plus I get 2% back. 
DAVE RAMSEY! LOOK HIM UP AND LISTEN. If he doesn't change the way you think then nothing will. No debt is called freedom believe it or not! Debt is slavery to your debtor.
Dave Ramsey. 









A Proven Plan for Financial Success | RamseySolutions.com


Learn to budget, beat debt, save and invest with Ramsey Solutions, founded by Dave Ramsey, bestselling author, radio host and America’s trusted voice on money.




www.ramseysolutions.com


----------



## Getsome

lil'skeet said:


> You nailed it brother. When I was 17 years old I had already been working 3 years full time. I dropped out of high school and got my GED. I was a carpenter framing new homes. I was around some great hardworking men and none of them had a pot to piss in and would have to work until death to survive. I did not want to be like that so at that time I realized my 10 year old $2800.00 Toyota pickup did more than their new $25k-$30k trucks. I was not afraid to scratch it, get it dirty, or load it down with lumber and drive it right to where I needed it instead of humping it manually.
> I started my own company at the age of 20 years old and by 22 years old had purchased lots and built 6 of my own new homes to sell. I financed the projects myself with no bank to tell me what to do, when to do it, or how much it would cost. I do the same now at the age of 43. Use a couple credit cards to keep my credit score up in case I want to see what it is like to be a 98%er. The cards are paid off every month plus I get 2% back.
> DAVE RAMSEY! LOOK HIM UP AND LISTEN. If he doesn't change the way you think then nothing will. No debt is called freedom believe it or not! Debt is slavery to your debtor.
> Dave Ramsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Proven Plan for Financial Success | RamseySolutions.com
> 
> 
> Learn to budget, beat debt, save and invest with Ramsey Solutions, founded by Dave Ramsey, bestselling author, radio host and America’s trusted voice on money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ramseysolutions.com


This sounds like me, we both followed the same type path. I was a little behind you. Started my company at 35. I watched my daddy lay brick for 52 years. Retired after he was wore slap out and didn't have any time left to enjoy life before he died. It was truly sad. I want to retire at 60. I got 10 years to go and between my wife and I, we have positioned our selves to be able to do just that. Not to mention leaving a future to our children and grandchildren. 

Smartest thing we did is start seeing a financial adviser. Started life insurance on all our children to perpetuate wealth for future generations in a trust fund. It's called the Rockefeller method. It's so simple, it gets overlooked. Every time a grandchild is born, the trust buys a life insurance policy on them.


----------



## lil'skeet

Getsome said:


> This sounds like me, we both followed the same type path. I was a little behind you. Started my company at 35. I watched my daddy lay brick for 52 years. Retired after he was wore slap out and didn't have any time left to enjoy life before he died. It was truly sad. I want to retire at 60. I got 10 years to go and between my wife and I, we have positioned our selves to be able to do just that. Not to mention leaving a future to our children and grandchildren.
> 
> Smartest thing we did is start seeing a financial adviser. Started life insurance on all our children to perpetuate wealth for future generations in a trust fund. It's called the Rockefeller method. It's so simple, it gets overlooked. Every time a grandchild is born, the trust buys a life insurance policy on them.


You nailed it. My thoughts really changed when I had two kids. First kid at 41 years old second one at 43 years old and then realize how important it's going to be to be able to take care of them and set them up for success. I grew up wear hand me downs and watching my mother wash clothes in a bathtub until I was 6 years old. My father worked 2 jobs to get us things to better our lives. I started working with him part time at the age of 12 and loved every minute of it. My little girl is 3 years old and knows how to operate an excavator. She knows most parts of a firearm. And she loves to work.
People make choices and some good and most bad.


----------



## MrFish

So now people with mortgages are lazy and don't want to work? What a rabbit hole we have gone down.


----------



## LY-zer

MrFish said:


> So now people with mortgages are lazy and don't want to work? What a rabbit hole we have gone down.


Is that written in the fine print? I did not read that anywhere in the above comments. I read: hard work pays off and you pass that thought process and value down to your kids. New does not always mean better and enjoy what you have. To each his own........


----------



## Getsome

LY-zer said:


> Is that written in the fine print? I did not read that anywhere in the above comments. I read: hard work pays off and you pass that thought process and value down to your kids. New does not always mean better and enjoy what you have. To each his own........


I'm with you on this. Not sure what we said to imply having a mortgage is bad, lord knows I've had my share of them, we just figured out a better way from grinding and working hard.


----------



## lil'skeet

MrFish said:


> So now people with mortgages are lazy and don't want to work? What a rabbit hole we have gone down.





MrFish said:


> So now people with mortgages are lazy and don't want to work? What a rabbit hole we have gone down.


Didn't read that anywhere, but I'll take the blame for you being in debt. Enjoy the shiny things my friend. 
Mortgages can be good if you are able to double and triple up on the payments and stretch your working capital out to make more $. But I'm sure you knew that already, as you seem to know everything.


----------



## MrFish

I owe on my house. That's it. No car notes or boat notes. My house is worth triple what I owe on it. I'll take my debt. I used someone else's money to leverage a big investment. You keep doing you and I'll keep doing me. Leverage is the key.


----------



## boomshakalaka

Something about being debt free makes people pompous seems like or is it just members of the Ramsey cult? Who knows.


----------



## MikeH

So just out of curiosity, where did all you people live while you were “saving” cash for a house?


----------



## MaxxT

When you are 73 and have a 3% mortgage at low payments you care less about the house, I will never pay off so if I could refi again I would and take all the equity out


----------



## Getsome

MaxxT said:


> When you are 73 and have a 3% mortgage at low payments you care less about the house, I will never pay off so if I could refi again I would and take all the equity out


I totally get it, but if I live to 73, I'll have 40 houses without mortgages. I rent them, then buy more when the market crashes. Dems are good for people with cash because they always crash the housing markets, then cash holders buy them cheap and rent them out. Been doing it for 12 years. I do have debt, just in a leveraging situation. Fish is right about leveraging debt to make money, rich people been doing it for 100's of years.


----------



## Realtor

https://www.bankrate.com/mortgages/mortgage-rates/










SSSooooo, what are your predictions for where the interest rates will end up? Lets try and get this train back on the tracks. I'm sticking with 5-7% at least until 2025. I really doubt we'll ever see them below 4% ever again, That's how we go here IMO.

Oh, My Father once told me "Don't hurt your arm patting yourself on the back" That's one I only needed to hear once....


----------



## lil'skeet

6.5% - 7%.
Ukraine needs more $ for their "democracy war".


----------



## MrFish

What's the time frame? A year? I bet we'll be in the 5's by next Fall.


----------



## Deadhead1

Another 3/4 point bump this month, jumbo CD rates are at 4.75% now, about time too.


----------



## Getsome

Realtor said:


> https://www.bankrate.com/mortgages/mortgage-rates/
> 
> View attachment 1098176
> 
> 
> SSSooooo, what are your predictions for where the interest rates will end up? Lets try and get this train back on the tracks. I'm sticking with 5-7% at least until 2025. I really doubt we'll ever see them below 4% ever again, That's how we go here IMO.
> 
> Oh, My Father once told me "Don't hurt your arm patting yourself on the back" That's one I only needed to hear once....


Sorry Jim, I think you are right. Unless we keep funding the proxy war with Russia, could go past 7 but I'm thinking it will settle in there.


----------



## jack2

i copied this from businessinsider.com.
The November consumer price inflation report is due on December 13. Economists surveyed by Bloomberg project a month-over-month rise of 0.4% in core inflation from 0.3%. October's year-over-year headline figure stood at 7.7%, backing off a four-decade high. 
jack


----------



## MrFish

Deadhead1 said:


> Another 3/4 point bump this month, jumbo CD rates are at 4.75% now, about time too.


Mortgage rates have gone down since the last Fed bump. Numbers I saw this morning are high 5% FHA to low 6% for conventional. A lot better than the 8% we saw for a short stretch.


----------



## MrFish

On an unrelated note, used car prices should come down quickly with Carvana staring down the barrel of bankruptcy. They'll have to dump a lot of what they're sitting on. Should be a fire sale first to second quarter of 2023.


----------



## MikeH

I think we will see 4% again in the next 6-10 years. But that is honestly just an uneducated guess. I have no knowledge or info to back that up.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee

MrFish said:


> On an unrelated note, used car prices should come down quickly with Carvana staring down the barrel of bankruptcy. They'll have to dump a lot of what they're sitting on. Should be a fire sale first to second quarter of 2023.


I agree, they've been ripping people off long enough. My buddy went to buy a new car and they had a $10k markup over msrp. Salesman asked how he could get him in the car today he said drop that markup. The saleman told him they could sell that car to another dealer for $5k over msrp right now. I would have told them" good then sell it to them" and left but that's the way she goes now i guess.

Sucks if you HAVE to buy a car right now. If you don't have to you should definitely wait.


----------



## MrFish

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> I agree, they've been ripping people off long enough. My buddy went to buy a new car and they had a $10k markup over msrp. Salesman asked how he could get him in the car today he said drop that markup. The saleman told him they could sell that car to another dealer for $5k over msrp right now. I would have told them" good then sell it to them" and left but that's the way she goes now i guess.
> 
> Sucks if you HAVE to buy a car right now. If you don't have to you should definitely wait.


I should have bought three years ago, but I love not having a payment. Now I need two cars. Just doing bandaids until I find something not outrageous.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee

Getsome said:


> I totally get it, but if I live to 73, I'll have 40 houses without mortgages. I rent them, then buy more when the market crashes. Dems are good for people with cash because they always crash the housing markets, then cash holders buy them cheap and rent them out. Been doing it for 12 years. I do have debt, just in a leveraging situation. Fish is right about leveraging debt to make money, rich people been doing it for 100's of years.


Yeah now a guy starting out cant barely afford to rent a house, and couldn't dream of buying one because of mortgage rates and soaring home prices. Screw the little guy as usual. 

The rich get richer


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee

MrFish said:


> I should have bought three years ago, but I love not having a payment. Now I need two cars. Just doing bandaids until I find something not outrageous.


Yeah my newest vehicle right now is a 2011. I'd like to have a new car, but not having any payments is great. I also cannot stand car salesman and dealerships. My next car will definitely be ordered online i think...and likely electric


----------



## Realtor

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Yeah my newest vehicle right now is a 2011. I'd like to have a new car, but not having any payments is great. I also cannot stand car salesman and dealerships. My next car will definitely be ordered online i think...and likely electric


By watching all the car commercials on TV, one would think electric cars is all they're making anymore.... I wonder if that will slow when/if the current leaders are replaced... 

I was at a car show last weekend at the GMC dealer on 29. Looked at the prices of a few new trucks. I quickly made my way back to the show.... DANG!


----------



## MrFish

Realtor said:


> By watching all the car commercials on TV, one would think electric cars is all they're making anymore.... I wonder if that will slow when/if the current leaders are replaced...
> 
> I was at a car show last weekend at the GMC dealer on 29. Looked at the prices of a few new trucks. I quickly made my way back to the show.... DANG!


Have you seen the price of the new Hummer EV? Better sit down.


----------



## jwilson1978

MrFish said:


> Have you seen the price of the new Hummer EV? Better sit down.


Still under 50 bucks at most adult stores.


----------



## Deadhead1

MrFish said:


> Mortgage rates have gone down since the last Fed bump. Numbers I saw this morning are high 5% FHA to low 6% for conventional. A lot better than the 8% we saw for a short stretch.


Interest is for spending, not paying.



MrFish said:


> On an unrelated note, used car prices should come down quickly with Carvana staring down the barrel of bankruptcy. They'll have to dump a lot of what they're sitting on. Should be a fire sale first to second quarter of 2023.


Carvana is a drop in the bucket as far as available inventory. 
Those vehicles will not ease the shortage or price of used at all, there are still 1000's running through the auctions every week. Until we see manufacturers ramp up production prices won't come down, you can thank the China virus hoax and the democrats for this mess.


----------



## kmerr80

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Yeah now a guy starting out cant barely afford to rent a house, and couldn't dream of buying one because of mortgage rates and soaring home prices. Screw the little guy as usual.
> 
> The rich get richer


I guess the guy "starting out" better get out there and bust his ass like i did when i "started out".


----------



## delta dooler

Interesting thread, kinda depressing but still interesting. Always considered myself pretty successful in life, got that way by busting my ass from day one, but from reading this and having a mortgage, im kinda feeling sub par now.... lol


----------



## Realtor

delta dooler said:


> Interesting thread, kinda depressing but still interesting. Always considered myself pretty successful in life, got that way by busting my ass from day one, but from reading this and having a mortgage, im kinda feeling sub par now.... lol


lol It'll be alright...


----------



## Realtor

I have noticed Harvester CU doesn't advertise their Interest rates anymore on their site. Used to be able to see the term and interest rate with that type of loan. (Boat/Car, House, Signature Loan etc.) 

Just looked, neither does NFCU....? I guess they want your personal information before even revealing the terms of a loan anymore.


----------



## MrFish

Realtor said:


> I have noticed Harvester CU doesn't advertise their Interest rates anymore on their site. Used to be able to see the term and interest rate with that type of loan. (Boat/Car, House, Signature Loan etc.)
> 
> Just looked, neither does NFCU....? I guess they want your personal information before even revealing the terms of a loan anymore.


With all the laws on them, I can't blame them. Look at all the disclaimers they have to put in there now.


----------



## Getsome

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Yeah now a guy starting out cant barely afford to rent a house, and couldn't dream of buying one because of mortgage rates and soaring home prices. Screw the little guy as usual.
> 
> The rich get richer


This is so funny, I was that little guy who had a used truck interest rate at 21% when I was 22. When my and my wife's parents died they left us their bills. We married at 19 and started out making $28K per year combined! We are proof that hard work pays off. Sorry if you don't buy into capitalism but it works if you work hard! We are the American Dream that is slowly being extinguished by dead beats and leaches.


----------



## kendive

MrFish said:


> So now people with mortgages are lazy and don't want to work? What a rabbit hole we have gone down.


No it's nothing like that. I think we are just stating how our life changed. You all listen to Dave Ramsey. I listen to google pod casts: Clark Howard, Talking Real Money, Planet Money. The geek side I listen to Hacker Practice, Exploration and of course Gun Talk...

Trump made me tons of money in my Vanguard account and when these demo nots got in I make some little changes such as 200k in the Energy ETF made me 70k so far this year. I know those idiots are gonna make energy prices go up. LOL

You have to play the game. But long term investments are there to play like a day trader I might make changes once a year or 6 months depending on what's going on. 

Good luck people. I set myself up to retire at 55 but I enjoy my job and work so I'm here to stay for a while. I have two jobs because one of them I only work six months a year. You that know me know what I do... I already have two pensions from companies I worked for but not looking into getting them until later. I can take them at 55 at a reduced amount by why. There is a pod cast on Talking Real Money where the biggest mistake was people taking there SS payments too early. But everyone's situation is different. One lady called in and save she regrets spending more money and having fun.  

I get mad at my wife because if she let me do what I wanted to 10 years ago we would not be working because I would own 10 homes by now and be renting them. We own two separate homes and some land only 12 miles from us. I use it to play on. If prices come down I plan on buying another home. People want to much now.


----------



## sws763

I luv this forum since it consists of a diverse group of hard working (or used to work hard) people and I enjoy y'all's life stories. 
As I've aged and recently retired, one thing that I've noticed is the 40-60 folks saying that they wished they put away more for retirement. I didn't want to have that exact regret.

I'm glad I "suffered" and didn't over-spend in my younger years so I could retire comfortably (to me) at 60. Yes, I invested aggressively and got lucky. 
Ramsey and the authors don't have anything on me, I'm so cheap, I didn't even buy their book, lol.


----------



## Realtor

Another 1/2 point today....


----------



## Deadhead1

5.25% jumbo CD's coming to a broker near you soon!


----------



## Realtor

Mortgage Rates: Compare Today's Rates | Bankrate


Compare personalized mortgage rates when purchasing or refinancing your loan. Take advantage of historically low mortgage and refinance rates from our national marketplace of lenders.



www.bankrate.com


----------

